

Why In-Game Ads Won’t Kill Video Games… They Already Exist - kimboslice
http://ryanspoon.com/blog/2008/06/07/why-in-game-ads-wont-kill-video-games-they-already-exist/

======
deathbyzen
Article is right on all points except prominent in-game ads have been around
much longer. Go play Wipeout XL (1996) for the PSOne. It was literally
plastered with Red Bull ads.

